# iPhone 5: White gets dirty, Black shows scratches to metal



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm reading that the black anodized aluminum is susceptible to scratches showing the silver bare metal. The white will not show the scratches but will show fingerprints and oil stains. What's your choice of colour?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm surprised they didn't go with an aluminum "MacBook" finish on this round. That would probably have been my preference.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had black iPhones in the past...but i'm honestly on the fence this time round.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Frankly, had I known about the scratches, I'd have bought a white one. Really, Apple? Scratches after a few hours use?

After a few scratches, I'll get one of these: Skins for iPhone 5 | GelaSkins


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Apple iPhone 5 review - Pocket-lint


PocketLint said:


> Ditching the glass back and reducing the thickness of the glass panel on the front has affected the design of the metal band around the edge of the iPhone. It is now chamfered and while that looks pretty, we've already noticed that on the black model the edge has started to wear, revealing the shiny silver aluminium metal underneath the "slate" coloured coating and, indeed, we've witnessed it on two separate models, ruling out a fluke manufacturing error.
> 
> These small scuffs will catch the light and make the phone look visibly worn. We suspect that it won't be as noticeable on the white model because the metal edging is silver, so that's worth bearing in mind when you come to order your colour choice.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

iPhone 5 - black version scuffs (merged) - MacRumors Forums


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Somehow I never noticed that the metal band was not silver on the black model! Now I'm worried!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I wonder if this will lead to a bumper giveaway a la "antennagate" but in this instance it's about anodized chipping - chippinggate!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm envisioning this now.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Slashgear seems to be seeing the same issue. 


iPhone 5 Review - SlashGear



Slashgear said:


> They’re finished with a beautiful chamfered edge, which Apple says is diamond-cut; it’s unfortunately reasonably prone to scrapes, however, and after just a few days of relatively kid-glove treatment, this black review model bore at least one small scar. It would likely be less obvious with a white version.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd probably go with the black anyways. If my wife decides to get one, it will probably be while, and two white phones would lead to confusion


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Aigh! I'm conflicted. I have reservations for both. The white doesn't look as new as the dark banded black one.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

If I do get it I will go for white. I was thinking of it anyways. Something different


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

I'


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I guess some people are going to get an aluminum finish whether they want it or not...

Remember the days when cases were optional?


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't think that kind of wear and tear is acceptable. If devices turn out that way within the first week, I can see a lot of upset towards Apple.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm not planning to get an iPhone 5 for a while as I just bought a new 4s a few weeks prior and there's not enough of a new phone to make me want it. Either way, I wouldn't use any new phone until I put a iSkin on it. I tend to be tough on my phones so every little bit of protection helps. Now that the word is they are easily damaged it reminds me of my old iPod's shiny metal back that scratched if you looked at them funny - I put those in a case too before I used them.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

So Scratchgate is the flaw this time around. I love the slate and I hope they sort it out by the time the 5s comes to market. You think that testing would have revealed this. I wonder if it is just a manufacturing defect on the early production models. Apple did have paint issues with the white iPhone 4 and had to delay it. With all the precision that they advertise with manufacturing the iPhone 5, it would be a real pity to see this happen on a wide scale.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I hate when scratches cause dropped calls and crashing apps. Oh wait, they don't. Seriously, I don't get the obsession with making it look pristine. I never sit there and look at the phone; other than the screen of course. I bought the phone to use, not to look at. If it gets scratches, I don't care.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Reports of micro scuffs, right out of the box in Australia. 

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1983618&p=3


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is from iFixit.


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

That looks terrible.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Does this happen with the white phone?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Does this happen with the white phone?


Won't notice it on the white iPhone.


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

I can confirm that both of my black devices came with very visible scuffs on the left side. One at the top band and the other at the bottom. One had noticeable silver scratches on the chamfered edge at the top, the other at the bottom. Right out of the box, plastic still on.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I kind of feel glad that I reserved the white iPhone 5... If I am getting those kind of cosmetic scuffs before I even use it, white it is...


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

The other thing that is being mentioned is a rattle caused by something that seems to have come loose inside the case when the phone is slowly shaken from side to side.

Does anyone have that problem?


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Poor QC


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

John Griffin said:


> The other thing that is being mentioned is a rattle caused by something that seems to have come loose inside the case when the phone is slowly shaken from side to side.
> 
> Does anyone have that problem?


That could be the accelerometer or the vibration motor. I believe that is normal.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> Does this happen with the white phone?


My white iPhone 5 is flawless.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

M


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

racewalker said:


> My black Iphone5 is flawless as well and I put protective covers on it as well as a case so it stays that way.


I have heard that some cases are also causing scratches.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

My black iPhone 5 has a few very small scratches on the bezel.... Haven't decided if I'm going to try and get it swapped out yet, I feel like that'll be a huge hassle.


----------



## Chagwa (Apr 23, 2009)

It seems most Apple portable products are designed to entice people to buy protective gear, we just need to accept the fact that in most cases (no pun intended), the product won't look mint for very long.

It's like owning a new car, we all dread that first dent...


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Chagwa said:


> It seems most Apple portable products are designed to entice people to buy protective gear, we just need to accept the fact that in most cases (no pun intended), the product won't look mint for very long.
> 
> It's like owning a new car, we all dread that first dent...


Agreed, but I don't think it should come out if the box with its first dent. :lmao:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Mrsam said:


> Agreed, but I don't think it should come out if the box with its first dent. :lmao:


+1 :lmao:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

My iPhone 4S is still mint, never once have I applied a screen or back protector. The iPhone 5's susceptibility to scratches is pathetic, but not at all surprising. I knew if they'd switch to anodized aluminum this would happen.

I'm sticking with my iPhone 4S for now. As much as I like the look of the black iPhone 5, as soon as it gets a few nicks it looks like crap, and I'm not a fan of the white one.

Actually, what I'd really like to see is someone to remove the black paint and polish the aluminum to a mirror shine. I imagine it won't be long before we see someone do this.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I will wait for iPhone 5s


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

I came across this video, what do you think? I was going to try this scratch test yesterday at the Apple Store but it was too crowded to even get close to the phones, and I'm sure not taking the risk and trying it on mine 

Apple iPhone 5. Will It Scratch? (White and Black) - YouTube


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Called Apple support, they were aware of the issue and are sending a replacement.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I think I'm gonna go for the white one after all. Watched some videos, looked at some pics... it actually looks nicer than I thought it would.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

kloan said:


> I think I'm gonna go for the white one after all. Watched some videos, looked at some pics... it actually looks nicer than I thought it would.


My fiancé has the white, it's quite nice!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

kloan said:


> I think I'm gonna go for the white one after all. Watched some videos, looked at some pics... it actually looks nicer than I thought it would.


I agree, the white looks much nicer than i thought too. The pictures just don't do the white version justice, I checked it out in person today and I find it looks better to me than the black.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Phil Schiller Says iPhone 5 Scratching 'Normal' for Any Aluminum Product*

Phil Schiller Says iPhone 5 Scratching 'Normal' for Any Aluminum Product - Mac Rumors



> *Q:* I love my Black & Slate iPhone 5, but I've been seeing some scuffs, scratches and marks throughout the band around the phone along with many others. What should we all do? Any plans to fix this?
> 
> *Schiller:* Any aluminum product may scratch or chip with use, exposing its natural silver color. That is normal.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

What a load of BS. The anodizing is too thin, plain and simple. A proper anodized aluminum surface is actually very resistant to scratching under normal use.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Got my replacement, dented right out of the box.


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mrsam said:


> Got my replacement, dented right out of the box.


That's too bad to hear. I guess you can keep trying... I wasn't too happy with the tiny out of the box scratch either; but I didn't want to bother with such a small issue.


----------



## Biti (May 26, 2005)

I never had issues with oil stains on my white 4S, and the new white 5 still looks great after three days.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Biti said:


> I never had issues with oil stains on my white 4S, and the new white 5 still looks great after three days.


What on the iPhone 4S would succumb to 'oil stains', the stainless steel band or the glass surfaces? Or are you talking about fingerprints?

Are you talking about the aluminum surface on your iPhone 5? Some people made it sound like the silver finish showed a buildup of fingerprints, so it's good to hear that isn't necessarily the case.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Biti (May 26, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I'm reading that the black anodized aluminum is susceptible to scratches showing the silver bare metal. The white will not show the scratches but will show fingerprints and oil stains. What's your choice of colour?


I was referring to oil stains in response to the OP. Never heard of oil stains on the white phones before now, and never seen them on my phone.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Biti said:


> I was referring to oil stains in response to the OP. Never heard of oil stains on the white phones before now, and never seen them on my phone.


Ah, ok. I guess they mean the build up on the aluminum surface from handling it, similar to how the MacBooks look. I'm always wiping my MBA to clear off sweat from my hands. Obviously wouldn't have that issue with the 4/4S since it's glass.

Regardless, good to hear the white one is holding up well. Hopefully I'll have one soon.


----------



## skieh (Mar 20, 2002)

*iPhone colour*

white looks cooler...


----------



## gacm76 (Sep 22, 2012)

*My iPhone5 Experience*

OK, here is my story of purchasing a white iPhone 5 64GB:

I was looking for a 64GB white last saturday and that alone was a challenge. I didn't preorder and no store had one. I finally found one at the Telephone Booth in Burlington. After going through the upgrade process and the guy opening the box, it was found that the phone had various scuff marks on the the aluminum bezel. I told him I didn't want it. Everyone at the store was in shock, but accepted that and switched everything back for me. On to different stores to continue looking...

I then found one at a WirelesssWave store and told them about my previous issue and that I wanted to look at the phone before making the final purchase. They said that this was impossible as once it's out of the box they cannot return it (strange how TelephoneBooth didn't say anything). They also said that they had yet to come by one with any damage or marks. So I took the risk. Right out of the box it had a ding / dent in the upper corner. Again the people were really shocked it had damage. I just don't think that they have been looking, or I'm really unlucky.

So I went to the apple store to see what they could do. I was told that they were very busy, but it seemed like a known issue as the person I talked to didn't flinch or even ask to see the phone. I was told to make a genius appointment to get help. 

I made my appointment for the following Friday at Apple. When I showed them the phone the Apple Genius said he was very sorry this happened and he would have no problem replacing it. They seem to have a lot of phones in special boxes behind the counter for out of box issues. He opened the box, let me check out the phone. Again it had scuff marks on the bezel. He looked and agreed. He then stated they may buff out over a few days. How this would happen, I have no idea. He told me he could open another phone, but this would be it. His reasoning is that once the box is open, they can't sell it. Why would they want to sell a phone with defects anyway?

So he opens the next phone, bezel is perfect. Now, there is missing paint or a chip on the front white face at the top right corner. It is small, but still there. I was pretty much in a take it or leave it situation and I still wanted a phone.

I took it and called Apple customer service and they will replace it. I either have to send them the phone and they will replace in 3-5 days or I can pay $49 and they will send a phone and then I can send my current phone back to them. I'm going to take option 1. I have no idea if the phone I will get will be good or not.

So, yes, I'm picky. But I think it's my right to get a phone out of the box that is perfect. Afterwards if I scratch it, that's my problem. I have purchased two iPhone 4S perviously, Mackbook Air, iMac, two iPads, various iPods, never has there been a quality issue. Apple customer service to me is still great as they are assisting me. My bigger concern is why are there all these defects? Yes it's a new phone, but quality control has gone down or they don't have the right processes in place at the factory.

Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I went to the local Apple Store yesterday and took a look, both at the White and the Black. 

I could not see the appeal of the White one - the White looks dull and Yellowish rather than the pristine White of the old iBook or old MacBook. The Black, on the other hand, looked very nice to me (there were no scratches or dings yet ). My wife too, was highly unimpressed with the White and loved the Black.

I also had my old 3Gs on hand with me; and lifting that in one hand with the 5 in the other - to me the weight difference did not seem significant - at least not to the extent everyone here (and everywhere else) has been oohing and aahing about.

The display does seem brighter and crisper than my 3Gs. Loading web-pages (and apps) were a little faster than my 3Gs (both on the Apple Store wifi) - I have no experience on how they compare on cell-data.

My wife and I do want new phones and we will be buying the 5, but both of us are leaning towards the Black and the Black shows scratches easily. What a dilemma to have - first-world problem eh!

Cheers


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

I got the white iPhone 5 and I don't regret it one bit. I took a look at the black one in store as it was the one I was going to get but it became smudgy easily and I could see it would show scratches more.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

gacm76 said:


> OK, here is my story of purchasing a white iPhone 5 64GB:
> 
> I was looking for a 64GB white last saturday and that alone was a challenge. I didn't preorder and no store had one. I finally found one at the Telephone Booth in Burlington. After going through the upgrade process and the guy opening the box, it was found that the phone had various scuff marks on the the aluminum bezel. I told him I didn't want it. Everyone at the store was in shock, but accepted that and switched everything back for me. On to different stores to continue looking...
> 
> ...


Steve would not allow this to happen. I am not going to settle. If I have to wait for the next gen iphone liek the 5s or 6 then I will wait. I am sorry to get a product out of the box scratched is not worth it. And if it scratched on the phone out of the box it will easily scratch while using it and I just don't see the point of the design only to put a cover over it.

I went to the apple store and took a look at all iphones and the black version all had scratches.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

We now have a black and white iPhone 5 in our house so we'll see which ends up holding up over time. Both will live in Belkin cases and screen protectors so there really shouldn't be a difference. I will say both our iPhones were in perfect condition out of the box.


----------



## killer007 (Oct 13, 2012)

you guys think i can use a speck candy shell case with a temped glass protector?
i know the glass protetor is thicker but will it fit with a speck candy shell case if i use both?


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Steve would not allow this to happen.


You have no idea what you are talking about. Research and you will see what has been released under Steve Jobs for you to never say this nonsense. Ridiculous.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

_wb_ said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. Research and you will see what has been released under Steve Jobs for you to never say this nonsense. Ridiculous.


This is why I didn't buy into the iPhone 5 or the iPod 5,
The iPod 5 may be stretching it, But, I bought the iPod 4 for the form factor in any case.

Do I want a chipped and scratched new iPhone out of the box?


I think not


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lol.... the 3G/3GS suffered from chronic stress cracks.... THE worst build quality out of all the iPhones.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I still love my white iPhone 5 as much as the day I got it on release day. It is still pristine and beautifully white and mark free. I couldn't be happier with this phone, I've never had a cell phone that I've loved as much as this one.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------

